# I promised not to put this on FB



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So I'm putting it here instead. My babies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Why can't you put it on facebook?? I'm guessing your son put a ban on it ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Why can't you put it on facebook?? I'm guessing your son put a ban on it ha!


Exactly 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Exactly
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha!! Too funny love Willow she looks all chilled out and little Jake on his bed Maybe he thought it was uncool to be hanging with the babies


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ha!! Too funny love Willow she looks all chilled out and little Jake on his bed Maybe he thought it was uncool to be hanging with the babies


Willow just loves Dillon. She jumps in bed with him every morning while I get ready for work. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww so cute! So it embarrasses him?? Teenagers


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a handsome young man. And I mean the human one! Tell him the girls love boys with cuddly pups! Is he old enough to like girls yet?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Wonder if Jake gets jealous or feels relief. Adorable picture.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Now that is a lot less embarrassing for your son than I was expecting (a real kissy snuggle pic!), lovely though, I love the way they just want to sit/lay on a part of you as if to say 'you're mine and not going anywhere'!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> So I'm putting it here instead. My babies.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lovely relaxing picture your son will probably be mortified if he knew.
Poppy lays on me like that in bed usually when I am reading I end up with cramp as I don't want to disturb her.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What a handsome young man. And I mean the human one! Tell him the girls love boys with cuddly pups! Is he old enough to like girls yet?


In the summer said to grandson (19) to take Poppy with him to the local riverside pub as she was a babe magnet. He never did his loss xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What a handsome young man. And I mean the human one! Tell him the girls love boys with cuddly pups! Is he old enough to like girls yet?


He will be 15 on one month. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice pic, Willows coat looks like velvet


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe, that is a cute picture Donna!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love how Dillon looks uncomfortable, but he's not moving because Willow is sooooo comfy.
We were commenting just last night while Duncan was cuddling Dot that one of the most amazing things about 'poos is that they can even make teenagers look cute  
Both my boys have 'walked' the dogs with various female friends ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with marzi - Dillon is still prepared to sit and "not" pose for a picture just so sleeping willow doesn't get disturbed!
I love how its all about the poos in your home Donna x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol I don't blame him! I hate people putting my pic on FB. Great photo though.. All the babies together!


----------

